# r-16 Hard Drive



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

A Question I have read on this forum that you can't install anything bigger then a 160gb Hard drive in a Directv r-16 DVR, if the drive goes (which mine is fine), can I just put in a new 160gb hard drive that I buy, without have to move over the software.

Note: I have upgraded a drive on a Hughes HDVR2 directivo, and had to install the OS on the new drive before it would work.

I am just curious, and yes I know it will violate the directv TOS, I have had my r-16 apart before anyhow, for cleaning purposes.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Why bother? If your R16's drive dies, just call DirecTV and get a replacement DVR. Even without the protection plan it's only ~$20 for shipping. You can't buy a replacement drive for less than that.


----------



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

that is true it does make the most $$$ sense


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think you can actually put in a drive up to 250GB, however it will only use 160GB. It won't work with a drive larger than 250 at all. The R15 was that way, so I'm guessing the R16 is also (but don't know for certain).


----------

